# GSD vs. wolf...



## SoCal Rebell

From time to time I rent a cabin in Idyllwild Ca., it is a remote place in the mountains. 7am on Sunday I take Cutter for a walk in the woods, he loves it running around chasing little critters. He was off running around I turn to my left and I was face to face with a grey wolf not more then 15 feet away from me, it scared the crap out of me and I froze.

I'm guessing he was about 90 lbs. and scary looking, we just stared at each other, finally I just whistled for my 104 lb. boy to come to my rescue. He came running to me, I'm like what is he going to do, I really didn't want a wolf/dog fight but I was scared. Wolf saw Cutter, Cutter saw wolf, Cutter went after wolf perceiving him as a threat. I was relieved when the wolf took off running but then Cutter took off after him.

I finally called Cutter off, I was relieved and happy there was no confrontation. It's good to have a protective GSD.



.


----------



## Mary Beth

Congrat to Cutter - you have a great gsd!


----------



## GreenCo

That's crazy. Glad they didn't get into it. Surprised the wolf was scared of a GSD though.


----------



## Catterman

Good thing Cutter didn't get ahold of a wolf. Regardless of size, that wolf could've killed or maimed your dog. Besides, wolves are pack animals. Good chance there was another or more somewhere close by. Could've been the end of both of you. Either way, good for Cutter for protecting you.


----------



## doggiedad

did he go after the wolf because he thought he was a threat or did he
go after the wolf to play. you don't want your dog chasing a wolf
or coyote. others could be in hiding. i would have called my dog to me
and headed in another direction. if i could i would have picked something 
up to arm myself. if my dog was going to Tango it was going to be 3 way dance.



SoCal Rebell said:


> From time to time I rent a cabin in Idyllwild Ca., it is a remote place in the mountains. 7am on Sunday I take Cutter for a walk in the woods, he loves it running around chasing little critters. He was off running around I turn to my left and I was face to face with a grey wolf not more then 15 feet away from me, it scared the crap out of me and I froze.
> 
> I'm guessing he was about 90 lbs. and scary looking, we just stared at each other, finally I just whistled for my 104 lb. boy to come to my rescue. He came running to me, I'm like what is he going to do, I really didn't want a wolf/dog fight but I was scared. Wolf saw Cutter, Cutter saw wolf,
> 
> >>>>> Cutter went after wolf perceiving him as a threat. I was relieved when the wolf took off running but then Cutter took off after him.<<<<<
> 
> I finally called Cutter off, I was relieved and happy there was no confrontation. It's good to have a protective GSD.
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## SoCal Rebell

doggiedad said:


> did he go after the wolf because he thought he was a threat or did he
> go after the wolf to play. you don't want your dog chasing a wolf
> or coyote. others could be in hiding. i would have called my dog to me
> and headed in another direction. if i could i would have picked something
> up to arm myself. if my dog was going to Tango it was going to be 3 way dance.


You had to be there, it was crazy and I was literally paralyzed. All I could think of was calling my dog, at the time in my mind it was the only way out of the predicament. The wolf was about 80 lbs. Cutter 104 lbs. I know wolves have more bite tension then a GSD so I was worried. Cutter definitely was not coming to play as he had that full on throaty growl and bark going, wolf didn't hesitate for a second he bolted away, when Cutter ran by me I realized he was going to chase him down I got my wits about me and called him off and we made a hasty exit. 


.


----------



## Nigel

OR7 perhaps?


----------



## alexg

It could be a loner wolf who was very low in the hierarchy of his pack and as a result forced out. These are the weaker animals and are not able to stand up for themselves.
Consider yourself lucky.


----------



## martemchik

An 80 lbs wolf? Was it an adolescent? And you realize size doesn't matter right? It's great when our dogs act like that in the right situations, but the last thing I'd want is for my boy to get into it with any dog or wolf. Especially that far away...you realize that its rare that in a dog fight one dog comes out completely unscathed.


----------



## Anitsisqua

Well, he said 90lbs in the first post, and, really, neither is unusual. Female Gray Wolves average 80-85lbs, and the average male is 95 to 100. 

An average-sized female or a slightly small male would fit nicely between the two weights he gave.


----------



## Jd414

Wolf would win every time....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathrynApril

Whoa what a story! It seems you and your dog handled it well. Glad to hear you two are safe.


----------



## howlk9

A wolf in Idyllwild? Too bad you didn't have a camera as I don't know of any confirmed sightings in So Cal. And I agree with above posters, a GSD would probably not come out on top in that fight, especially if the rest of the pack was nearby.


----------



## baron420

Its not supprising the wolf ran your not food to it and with your dog there was more of your pack then there was of his there. You don't really have to worry about wolves unless there starving. Deer are more dangerous murderous bastards. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nigel

howlk9 said:


> A wolf in Idyllwild? Too bad you didn't have a camera as I don't know of any confirmed sightings in So Cal. And I agree with above posters, a GSD would probably not come out on top in that fight, especially if the rest of the pack was nearby.


I would report it. OR7 is a transient wolf from a dispersed Oregon pack and is the only one known to be in California (northern) at this point, but they are elusive and could be more. It could also be an escaped hybrid.

Took this Q&A from the CDFW.

If wolves move into California, will CDFW want people to report seeing them?
Yes, please. Contact the nearest CDFW Regional Office or the Headquarters Wildlife Branch. 

Here's the link. http://www.dfg.ca.gov/wildlife/nongame/wolf/FAQ.html


----------

